# WiFi

## Avalon

!     . 
:
   6- . 2          .  4     ,     .     .
        .     ( 400). 
: D-link DAP-1160, ANT24-1201, 5  .    .  DIR-320,    "",         (   130 )    .
        3-4   . 
:
           ?        -       DAP-1160   ANT24-1201. 
============================================ 
    WiFi ?      ?     . .

----------


## Def

**:     

> WiFi ?

     .  
      400-    .    ?

----------


## Avalon

....
  . -320   -1160  .  320    ,  1160      .
       -         .    - .
    -     .     .

----------

?

----------


## Avalon

,    .   40 .  ?

----------


## admin

,    D-Link    .     Asus     ,     ( ,   3   "",   ).  '      D-Link', ,      .           , '   - ,      D-Link.

----------


## rust

> "",

   .
  ,  ...    24         .
  4-         .

----------


## Avalon

.    D-link ANT24-1201.   .     .          .         .

----------


## dim-dim

,     ,  http://ubiquiti.net.ua/wifi-antennye...dge-m5g22.html

----------


## Avalon

*dim-dim*,      ,         (over 2 )
   ubiquiti         .
         .
   (  )      5NANOBRIDGE M5G25,       ROCKET M5 + AIRMAX OMNI AMO-5G13. 
     6-7     (  )    100-110 /    70-80 /   (  )
  25 .

----------


## dim-dim

,  ,      =)  -     )

----------

